# power calibration errors



## kof2000 (Oct 9, 2004)

wtf?


----------



## Lorand (Oct 9, 2004)

Dust in the drive?
Defective media?
Dying drive?


----------



## kof2000 (Oct 9, 2004)

maybe 1 or 2.


----------



## Lorand (Oct 9, 2004)

It could be also 4 (software).
Try another burning software.


----------



## kof2000 (Oct 10, 2004)

shouldnt be software cuz it works but not a different data.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 19, 2004)

Heehee hitting all around it 
http://www.nero.com/en/632181809668074.html#23

In most cases, burning slower = less occurances of PCEs


----------



## aqsg72 (Oct 20, 2004)

Yeah I started getting those left right and centre (in Nero, Alcohol, you name it) a few months ago, with an old Sony 16X CD Burner I had, tried it all, in the end replaced the drive and haven't had that error since, so that would be my response, though obviously you want to explore those other avenues before you buy a new drive


----------



## Praetor (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah but with the prices for solid drives nowadays its not that bad anymore .... my ASUS 522452A went through ~7500 CDs without a single PCE .... gonna see if my current Litey can live up to that bar


----------

